# Carga manual de los módulos de vbox [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola gente!!

Tengo una curiosidad mas que problema. Uso virtualbox y para que funcione requiere cargar los módulos vboxnetadp, vboxnetflt y vboxdrv. Antes, con openrc, cargaba los módulos manualmente antes de ejecutar el vbox (con "modprobe vboxdrv && modprobe vboxnetadp && modprobe vboxnetflt")  ya que lo uso una vez al mes. Pero cuando migré a systemd estos se cargan solos, y por más que los borre (con rmmod) estos se vuelven a cargar con cada arranque. Lo raro es que consulto a "systemctl" y no aparece ningún "service" o "target".

Como hago para volver a cargar los módulos manualmente?

Gracias!!Last edited by natrix on Tue Aug 11, 2015 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si te voy a servir de ayuda, en vista de que virtualbox me daba problemas que no podía o no supe resolver lo desinstalé a favor de quemu convirtiendo los archivos a formato qcow sin perder datos hice la migración y hasta ahora sin problemas, pero a lo que vamos mira en el directorio /usr/lib/systemd/system que si hay alguna referencia a virtualbox es ahí donde la vas a ver, también habrá algun directorio /etc/virtualbox, o VirtualBox que el sistema leerá cada vez que busques.

Ahora que recuerdo VirtualBox se instala en /opt te sugiero que hagas una busqueda en los archivos de configuración.

----------

## gringo

igual con la migración a systemd se añadieron automágicamente al archivo /etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf ?

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Esteban_conde, gracias por tu respuesta!

Quemu es muy bueno, uso vbox por tener que compartir VM con otras personas no muy abiertas al cambio, ya en otro hilo hice algo de catarsis...

En "/usr/lib/systemd/system" no hay nada de vbox, nada! Esto fue una de las causa por las que decidí abrir este hilo.

En "/etc/vbox" (no /etc/virtualbox), solo hay un archivo .cfg con la siguiente línea:

```
INSTALL_DIR=/usr/lib64/virtualbox
```

En "/opt" no hay nada, se instala como otro programa portage.

Gracias!

----------

## natrix

Hola gringo!!

```
/etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf
```

Ese archivo fue el primero en borrar y hasta ahora lo sigo sin tener pero los módulos siguen apareciendo.

Gracias!!!

----------

## Fitap

Vengo de Arch y use un tiempo VB, hasta que me canso su inestabilidad, pude haber hecho algo mal seguro, no lo dudo, pero por mi poca experiencia en virtualizacion, Virtualbox es una mentira.

Hasta que conoci livbirt + virt-manager, tengo solo dos palabras para este entorno de virtualizacion: im-presionante.   :Very Happy: 

Volviendo al hilo, te fijaste en la wiki de arch? alli se habla de cargar los modulos automaticamente o manualmente.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox

----------

## gringo

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola gringo!!
> 
> ```
> /etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf
> ```
> ...

 

y que te dice un :

```
grep -R vbox /etc/
```

?

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola Fitap:

Gracias por tu aporte y bienvenido a gentoo!!

En mi opinión, Arch es la distro con mejor documentación. Leí el link y parece ser que VB se instalar con una filosofía muy semejante a la de gentoo. Por cierto, voy a agendar el dato de virt-manager y tu recomendación.

Gringo, la pegaste en el palo!  :Cool: 

Systemd carga los módulos desde el archivo /usr/lib/modules-load.d/virtualbox.conf. Editando el archivo desaparecen los módulos del arranque.

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!

----------

